#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Oil And Gas Process >  >  >  List of EPC COmpanies

## bctian

Dear All, 



I remember in past some one uploaded here top 100 epc company list that includes the financial status, project list, no. of employees etc etc.....I downloaded also in past, but unfortunately I lost it as my drive collapsed. Can any one upload it once again or send it at fpi_khi@hotmail.com

Thanks in advance.See More: List of EPC COmpanies

----------


## ayush842001

hiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii

----------


## ayush842001

hiiiiiiiiiiii

----------


## pranavd1980

I too need that list....if some one is having please upload......

----------


## guptah

i also need that list, please upload it.

----------


## karmech07

I also need that list

----------


## MartinMas

Perhaps the following could help:

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## heba66

Hi Dear!
I think you need some professional help to develop your Mechanical Engineering. If you need just visit  Freelancer.com . You will find there thousands of great Mechanical Engineers who are really very helpful. You will get some extra facilities if you use this unique ' NUTSANDBOLTS' coupon word .
Have a very nice time
bye

----------


## bajupk

bctian,

I think u r looking for ENR top listings..

The link is:

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------

